

Intel chip flaw (rootkit level exploit) to be posted 3/19/09 - ars
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/39825

======
wmf
This is probably real (CPUs have tons of errata) but irrelevant. If an
attacker is in the kernel you've already lost.

------
ars
This seems like a reliable source, but given the inflammatory nature of the
subject matter I would appreciate a reality check.

